# No sound (no audio device found)[win7]



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

When I started the computer one day, I was greeted by a red cross over the audio icon on the bottom right corner (and yes i know, not the mute symbol) .. I right-clicked the icon and selected sound, then no audio device installed/found...

yes i have done a "restore to earlier point" with a repair CD and it works for a computer-life but the same problem comes up every time the computer is rebooted ..

Yes i have gone into device manager and updated (also unintall and reinstall) my audio drivers but when I manually (i've obviously tested automatically as well) choose my sound card VIA high definition audio, I get a blue screen when the drivers are installed.. 

tested alot of drivers, all failed to take away the red X, got the message in all my driver installation: "Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device"

I then googled the error message and come across this teling me to do the driver installations in Safe Mode: Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your - Microsoft Community

I did that but to no help at all, i didnt get the error message in safe mode but the red X and the audio problem stands.

Even tried stopping and restarting the AudioSrv in service.msc, but didnt help

heres a printscreen to help you see what it looks like in Device manager..
http://i.imgur.com/4zhQe39.jpg


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi where are you getting the drivers from ? and please post the make and model of your computer


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi where are you getting the drivers from ? and please post the make and model of your computer


what do you mean, the drivers? on my PC... what drivers?


model of my computer, mine is build costume. my specs: 

Athlon II X4 635

6GB RAM

64 bit windows 7

Asrock n68c-s UCC ddr3 1600


Bought a new headset recently (Creative soundblaster tactic3D omega) could it be that..?

thanks...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I meant sound driver the manual is here perhaps you need to disable the on board sound ASRock > N68C-S since you installed new hardware for the sound


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

you asked me where i got the drivers, here is little more information on what i have been trying, the drivers i install i pick from that list to the left in the video NO AUDIO OUTPUT DEVICE IS INSTALLED[SOLVED 100%] - YouTube @0:58


not my video btw..


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, have a look at this:-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...em-take-the-challenge-594113.html#post3401938


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

didnt work...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The original drivers are all here ASRock > N68C-S that is the only place you should get the drivers from


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

^you think i havnt been there?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you checked in control panel, when you installed the new hardware you installed the driver package usually there is a software control package which may need configured it usually shows up in control panel.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

explain further ^


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, 



> Yes i have gone into device manager and updated (also unintall and reinstall) my audio drivers but when I manually (i've obviously tested automatically as well) choose my sound card VIA high definition audio, I get a blue screen when the drivers are installed..
> 
> tested alot of drivers, all failed to take away the red X, got the message in all my driver installation: "Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device"


The cmd's I gave you were to allow you to install the drivers, ie:- to counter the "Windows encountered a problem installing the driver" message you received, have you tried re installing the drivers, since.

To ensure we get the right drivers if windows recognizes the sound card, open a cmd as admin, go to start, search and type, cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt copy paste:-


```
wmic sounddev get Caption, DeviceID, PNPDeviceID, Manufacturer, status /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> *
> ...



note trying to be rude but read my post original post i adress this issue


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, that's fine, we have no idea what you are doing unless we ask, so after running the cmd's in my post #6, which give your user account permissions to install drivers for the soundcard you tried again? And it still failed? Now how about the wmic cmd in my last post, if windows reads the device it will give us the VEN and DEV codes these allow us to find the exact drivers for the device.

NOTE:- Your user account is as admin I take it.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

whats this :- thing? do i write that in the terminal or what (stupid question i know)?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Command prompt Open a Command Prompt window
terminal is linux


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

have i missed something or is the :- needed to be written in CMD (i like to call it terminal since the days i had Linux )?


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

jenae said:


> press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.



Caption=High Definition Audio Device
DeviceID=ROOT\UNNAMED_DEVICE\0000
Manufacturer=Microsoft
PNPDeviceID=ROOT\UNNAMED_DEVICE\0000
Status=Error


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

btw: the method that jenae described in another thread

_net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
_

didnt work that well, i still get that message about the installation after i restarted my PC like you said in that other post


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well Windows management instrumentation (WMI) does not read your sound card , as far as windows knows you don't have one. This is typically caused by the driver being corrupt or not installed, ties in with your first post. ALL command prompt, cmd's given here have to be run as elevated (ie as administrator) to do this go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" the cmd in your post #19 being one of them.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

After trying different drivers in Device manager (all of them still gives the red cross on the sounds symbol ofc):


Caption=NVIDIA High Definition Audio
DeviceID=ROOT\UNNAMED_DEVICE\0000
Manufacturer=NVIDIA
PNPDeviceID=ROOT\UNNAMED_DEVICE\0000
Status=Error



Caption=Sound Blaster Tactic(3D) Omega
DeviceID=ROOT\UNNAMED_DEVICE\0000
Manufacturer=Creative Technology Ltd.
PNPDeviceID=ROOT\UNNAMED_DEVICE\0000
Status=Error


Caption=NVIDIA Virtual Audio Device (Wave Extensible) (WDM)
DeviceID=ROOT\UNNAMED_DEVICE\0000
Manufacturer=NVIDIA
PNPDeviceID=ROOT\UNNAMED_DEVICE\0000
Status=OK


btw the driver in my post #18 was found under the windows folder, choosing a driver from the list to the left after unchecking the box "show compatible hardware"


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

@ your post #6 --> read my post #7


> didnt work...


also read #19:


> btw: the method that jenae described in another thread
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> ...


 and my post #1, the middle section: 



> I then googled the error message and come across this teling me to do the driver installations in Safe Mode: Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your - Microsoft Community
> 
> I did that but to no help at all, i didnt get the error message in safe mode but the red X and the audio problem stands.



now after i restarted my PC after the add network service and local service commands i cant do those commands again, i just get the message: "The specified account name is already a member of the group"

I was admin when i did all commands..


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

bump*


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you tried mashing f8 on startup and selecting "last known good configuration"? This will roll back crucial ControlSet keys.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

knibis said:


> heres a printscreen to help you see what it looks like in Device manager..
> http://i.imgur.com/4zhQe39.jpg


Also, the fact that your driver has an exclaimation point means that Windows has identified a problem with the device or software (obvi...) hha, but that means that we can get an error code. Please right click on "Sound blaster..." sound card in device manager (assuming it still looks like the screen shot you have posted) and select properties. You should see a _problem code_ in the message box.

Could you please post either a screen shot or the *problem code* with *error message* word for word?

This is most likely a registry related issue due to the fact that there are a few problems within the "_System Devices_" category as well.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

no problem code, just the message that the system is not working


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

btw could it be that i dont have an NVIDIA GPU anymore but i have tried different drivers and they all fail like you see in one of my posts above


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

^here with this driver i get no yellow symbol (like you can see in the image bellow) next to the soundsymbol in Device Manager..























Btw: "error message"? i could just find problem code


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, have a look through this from MS has a reference to device code 34, read all of it:-

Error codes in Device Manager in Windows

See if the fixit works.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

i have read it, im confused by it....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the fix it as suggested it should pop up when you go to the link page


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

firstly, i have read (in the link) the problem code 34, its very diffuse and ***...

i have downloaded that Fixit and tried it.....


(click to zoom in)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is beginning to sound like the hardware has failed


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

joeten said:


> It is beginning to sound like the hardware has failed


Righto, just to clarify you are using the on-board sound card correct?


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

ganjeii:

i dont know, you tell me....

tried with alot of drivers... 




> Caption=High Definition Audio Device
> DeviceID=ROOT\UNNAMED_DEVICE\0000
> Manufacturer=Microsoft
> PNPDeviceID=ROOT\UNNAMED_DEVICE\0000
> ...


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

knibis said:


> ganjeii:
> 
> i dont know, you tell me....
> 
> tried with alot of drivers...


If you look in the case at the motherboard is there physical card plugged in for the audio or is it built in to the motherboard (no card)??


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

ganjeii said:


> If you look in the case at the motherboard is there physical card plugged in for the audio or is it built in to the motherboard (no card)??


built in, http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=N68C-S%20UCC, i have no external


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your link is not working for me but basically your using the on board sound is that correct. Have you had any other issues other than the sound ? you can purchase a sound card either pci or even pci express fairly cheaply


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

yeah maybe but im not giving up this just yet


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

If you want a for sure tell if the hardware is bad, you can try a complete wipe/ fresh install of Windows after backing up any important data.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

How could it be hardware? I worked awhile back with this exact same hardware setup... 

Might it have something to do with the VIA driver that i get bsod from installing in device manager??


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

ANY hardware can fail at any time without warning, could you please run this command in an elevated command prompt (run _cmd.exe_ as Administrator): *wmic product get name > C:\Programs.txt* 

Navigate to *C:\* in Windows explorer and upload _Programs.txt_ to your next post


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, post #42 go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-

wmic product get Description, InstallDate, Name, Vendor, Version /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) copy paste the notepad outcome here, it will be long. (this cmd only works in windows sp1 and windows 8)


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, post #42 go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-
> 
> wmic product get Description, InstallDate, Name, Vendor, Version /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) copy paste the notepad outcome here, it will be long. (this cmd only works in windows sp1 and windows 8)


why are you always typing ":-" ? just wanted to ask..


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it might be better if you concentrate on your problem, it is a colon followed by a hyphen, and it is used to indicate the end of this sentence and instructions following it is part of computer science and the English (not American ) language. We await the results of the cmd.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

so here is the program list from the textfile Programs.txt (btw why do we need a program list?)



> Name
> AMD Steady Video Plug-In
> U2bviews Software
> Facebook Video Calling 1.2.0.287
> ...


and the specified one Jenae asked for:



> Description=AMD Steady Video Plug-In
> InstallDate=20131127
> Name=AMD Steady Video Plug-In
> Vendor=AMD
> ...


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

bump...


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Be patient. The Microsoft team members also help others as well. We get a lot of inquires here. Plus that is a lot of information to go through to anaylize.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

ok no worries, will try to help in other threads to as much as i can to contribute


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it is time to use common sense and buy a sound card. You will not resolve this issue and it is counter productive to continue to try. Spend 10 bucks and get a new sound card, problem solved, if not you have a MB problem.

EDIT:- would be unlikely, however if the windows audio service is disabled then no sound will be available, go to start , search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-


```
sc queryex audiosrv > 0 & notepad 0
```
 (press enter) copy paste the notepad outcome here.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Well its pretty complicated since im gonna use this (creative tactic 3D omega) headset which is USB-module connected










more info in this video about why its complicated:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check what jenae suggested and if it is working then it appears as if your sound has failed


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

joeten said:


> Check what jenae suggested and if it is working then it appears as if your sound has failed


dude read my post #51, read it twice if you dont understand


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If the sound is not working that is a moot point


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we are not in front of your computer so we must get you to help us, the windows audio service is essential, regardless of what sound card you have, it might also indicate a problem, could you please just answer our questions I await the response to my cmd in post #50.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

SERVICE_NAME: audiosrv 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 312
FLAGS :




Still i need your opinions on my post #51...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, that service is how it should be, your post#51 all this guy is saying is do not go out and buy an expensive sound card, for most users the onboard sound will be fine. Which as Joe has already explained is somewhat moot, given your onboard sound has failed, you have no choice, just buy the best you can afford.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Thats true, but i was just hanging myself up on some details like with the usb thing he spoke of, but nontheless will get soundcard....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good call


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

bought a 60$ Asus soundcard glad to say it worked! it must have been that onboard soundcard (named VIA technologies, Inc) that had crashed or something, when i was trying to manual install drivers in device manager the only driver where i got a BSOD was the VIA driver... 

But whats weird is that i could for the first week of this problem still roll back to working state with the system restore to an earlier point so with that in mind how could it be the hardware that failed? nvm its fixed...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hardware can go at any time glad you have your sound back


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You're welcome if your issue(s) is solved please use the thread tools above and mark the thread as solved.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

I would mark it as solved but when i think of the las few sentances in my earlier post im not too sure


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

What sentences are you referring to?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What do you mean why did it work before then not it could have been failing and providing intermittent sound,when using the term intermittent it can mean working for quite a long period failing then managing to work for another period before finally dying.


----------

